# phpMyadmin doesn't work



## wahyu (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi i I have problems with my web server. I update my php53 to php56 due my website's requirements, after update everything is going right after i I realized that my installation of databases/phpMyAdmin doesn't work properly. I don't know why but my config.inc.php doesn't run.

This is my /var/log/httpd-error.log

```
[Tue Nov 03 09:45:13 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
[Tue Nov 03 09:47:18 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0, referer: https://karir.itb.ac.id/myadmin/
[Tue Nov 03 09:47:21 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
[Tue Nov 03 09:47:22 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
[Tue Nov 03 09:47:22 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
[Tue Nov 03 09:47:24 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
[Tue Nov 03 09:47:25 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
[Tue Nov 03 09:47:26 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
[Tue Nov 03 09:47:27 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
[Tue Nov 03 09:47:28 2015] [error] [client 202.51.235.99] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
```


----------



## wahyu (Nov 3, 2015)

wahyu said:


> Hi I have problem with my web server. I update my php53 to php56 because requirement of my web, after update everything is going right after i realize my installation of databases/phpMyAdmin doesn't work properly. I don't know why but my config.inc.php don't run.
> 
> This is /var/log/httpd-error.log
> 
> ...


I think I must install devel/pear again so I search documentation to install pear

http://pear.php.net/manual/en/installation.getting.php
and
https://www.a2hosting.com/kb/developer-corner/php/pear-packages

but I get the following error message again

```
XML Extension not found
```

When I check with test.php there is a XML extension

```
libXML support active
libXML Compiled Version 2.9.2
libXML Loaded Version 20902
libXML streams enabled
```


----------



## Anjar Wmk (Nov 5, 2015)

Which FreeBSD version are you using?

Can you post your /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php?


----------



## wahyu (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm using freebsd

```
% uname -a
FreeBSD web.karir.itb.ac.id 8.4-RELEASE-p19 FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE-p19
```
Here it is my config.inc.php

```
<?php
/* vim: set expandtab sw=4 ts=4 sts=4: */
/**
* phpMyAdmin sample configuration, you can use it as base for
* manual configuration. For easier setup you can use setup/
*
* All directives are explained in Documentation.html and on phpMyAdmin
* wiki <http://wiki.phpmyadmin.net>.
*
* @version $Id$
* @package phpMyAdmin
*/

/*
* This is needed for cookie based authentication to encrypt password in
* cookie
*/
$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = 'qapt92gib7c8o28trc8ao32'; /* YOU MUST FILL IN THIS FOR COOKIE AUTH! */

/*
* Servers configuration
*/
$i = 0;

/*
* First server
*/
$i++;
/* Authentication type */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';
/* Server parameters */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'tcp';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress'] = false;
/* Select mysqli if your server has it */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysql';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = false;

/* rajk - for blobstreaming */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bs_garbage_threshold'] = 50;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bs_repository_threshold'] = '32M';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bs_temp_blob_timeout'] = 600;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bs_temp_log_threshold'] = '32M';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'db.karir.itb.ac.id';

$cfg['ForceSSL'] = true;

/* User for advanced features */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = 'phpmyadmin';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = 'IU7yQDFv62sHyt8TeOv';
/* Advanced phpMyAdmin features */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = 'phpmyadmin';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'pma__bookmark';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] = 'pma__relation';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] = 'pma__table_info';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] = 'pma__table_coords';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] = 'pma__pdf_pages';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] = 'pma__column_info';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] = 'pma__history';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking'] = 'pma__tracking';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] = 'pma__designer_coords';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['recent'] = 'pma__recent';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_uiprefs'] = 'pma__table_uiprefs';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['userconfig'] = 'pma__userconfig';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['users'] = 'pma__users';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['usergroups'] = 'pma__usergroups';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['navigationhiding'] = 'pma__navigationhiding';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['favorite'] = 'pma__favorite';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['savedsearches'] = 'pma__savedsearches';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['central_columns'] = 'pma__central_columns';
/* Contrib / Swekey authentication */
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_swekey_config'] = '/etc/swekey-pma.conf';
/*
* End of servers configuration
*/

/*
* Directories for saving/loading files from server
*/
//$cfg['UploadDir'] = '/data/oooo';
$cfg['SaveDir'] = '';

?>
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2015)

wahyu said:


> I'm using freebsd
> 
> ```
> % uname -a
> ...


FreeBSD 8.4 has been End-of-Life since April 2014 and is not supported anymore. Please upgrade to a supported version.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------



## Anjar Wmk (Nov 5, 2015)

I've been using www/nginx,databases/mysql56-server,databases/phpmyadmin in FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE, all good.


----------

